# PS3 an Monitor anschließen...Sound?



## Malibusu (7. März 2012)

*PS3 an Monitor anschließen...Sound?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meine PS3 an meinen Monitor Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED (Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 LED 60,96 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör) anschließen.

Ich verbinde also das HDMI Kabel mit meinem Monitor aber es kommt kein Sound...nur Bild. Also habe ich noch diese Boxen Logitech X 210 2.1 25 Watt RMS (http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-210-2...r_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1331144680&sr=8-15)....nur bin ich gerade echt überfragt, wie ich diese nun an die PS3 oder an meinen Monitor anschließen soll?! Oo

Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte!

Danke schonmal!!

Mali


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. März 2012)

*AW: PS3 an Monit anschließen...Sound?*

Ich habe einem Samsung P2450H, und als ich noch meine PS3 benutzt habe, habe ich immer den _Audioausgang des Monitors_ benutzt. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Malibusu (7. März 2012)

*AW: PS3 an Monit anschließen...Sound?*

@fac3l3ss

Ja den Ausgang habe ich auch schon gesehen am Monitor aber stecke ich da das Kabel rein, was normalerweise von meinen Boxen in meinen Rechner (an die Soundkarte) geht?


----------



## schneevernichter (7. März 2012)

*AW: PS3 an Monit anschließen...Sound?*



Malibusu schrieb:


> @fac3l3ss
> 
> Ja den Ausgang habe ich auch schon gesehen am Monitor aber stecke ich da das Kabel rein, was normalerweise von meinen Boxen in meinen Rechner (an die Soundkarte) geht?


 
Welches sonst ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: PS3 an Monit anschließen...Sound?*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Hallo Malibusu,
> 
> die Lautsprecher sind also noch via Klinkekabel am Rechner und der Fernseher via HDMI am Rechner, vielmehr mit der Grafikkarte verbunden, richtig?
> 
> ...




Hm? Hier gehts doch um die PS3  

Wenn der Monitor keine boxen hat, dann hat er meist ein Audio-Out (3,5mm klinke). Da steckst du einfach das grüne 3,5mm Klinkenkabel von deinen Boxen rein. Dann solltest du noch bei deiner PS3 in den Einstellungen guggn, über welchen Ausgang die PS3 den Ton schickt (HDMI oder AV-Kabel oder optischer Ausgang). Alternativ kannst du auch den AV-Adapter nehmen der bei der PS3 dabei ist. Der ist eigentlich dafür gedacht, die PS3 an den Röhren-TV anzuschließen. Kannst darüber aber auch den Ton ausgeben.


Gruß


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. März 2012)

*AW: PS3 an Monitor anschließen...Sound?*

Ich weiß auch nicht, was mich geritten hat, wieder nur an einen Rechner zu denken 

In der Regel wird der Ton via HDMI an den Fernseher weiter gereicht. Somit müsstest du in der Tat deine Lautsprecher an einen (hoffentlich) vorhandenen 3,5 mm Klinke-Stecker anschließen. Gegebenenfalls musst du bei der PS3 bei den Audio-Optionen einstellen, dass der Ton über HDMI ausgegeben wird. Mir ist noch im Hintergrund geblieben, dass der Ton der PS3 via HDMI nur bis 96 kHz übertragen werden kann. Zumindest warf mir meine 40 GB-Version die Meldung aus, dass das nur möglich sei. Sollte einen aber im Alltag nicht einschränken.


----------

